# While I am waiting for my Aves to make knuckles....



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I just wanted to say that, "MOEBIUS, YOU ROCK!"


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Now that pretty cool and looking forward to seeing you BF when he's done.:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Too cool Duckie!! I've read all about your diabolical scheme and he's gonna look great when he's finished!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent Duckie, old boy...Keep the WIP's happening man...this BF already ROCKS!!!:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

Holy crap that looks painful. I like you idea I read it in your other post.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's hilarius!! :lol:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I wonder if we'd be seeing something like this if Moebius hadn't repopped it?!? 

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for the comments everybody! I just received my kit yesterday and could not wait to see what the thing looked like built up. Will post more as I get things rolling. Waiting on my metal spikes to arrive for the jacket. I might have to give him a motorhead jacket.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Too funny !


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Lol! That's great.

Sean


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Excellent!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Who'd have ever thought that you'd be kit-bashing a Big Frankie kit?


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't about you guys but I never thought I would have gotten the chance to own one! I'm 18 with most of the monster models one of them being original never thought I get that far. When I got into modeling the 1999 reissues had become rare. But thanks to the Big M I get the chance to get the models that I originally had no hope of getting! I agree with Duck Fink's Big Frankie you guys rock!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Who'd have ever thought that you'd be kit-bashing a Big Frankie kit?


Similar thoughts went through my head while I was working on it. I did not even think I would ever have one until Moebius announced they were doing it. I certainly hope to see a big Franky model contest somewhere along the line. It almost seems like a crime NOT to have one.

Thanks for the comments everyone! I will post wips. Having a lot of fun with this one. In case there are people out there that are skeptical about buying this kit....JUST GO FOR IT! You will not be disappointed when it is assembled in front of you.

I think I have a name for this one now.... Rock-N-Stein


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm groovin' on it already, Ducks! Cool!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Duck Fink said:


> I just wanted to say that, "MOEBIUS, YOU ROCK!"


Scott --

Yer a NUT!!!! Cool idea, tho!

--Henry


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!:roll::jest: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just sprayed the screen with COFFEE!!!!

Great idea Scott! :thumbsup:

And yes...you probably would have NEVER even attempted this on an original so THANKS FRANK for allowing us to be kids again!

MMM


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

Did you prime his jacket? It looks like a different color than mine. Mines a dingy white color.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Same Dingy White you have there Jaeg. My photos are not the best. Black background + poor lighting = funky photos.

Thanks, g_xii...I take nuts as a compliment. I _embrace_ nuts...well not literally. but you know what I mean!

I am glad to see some good laughs outta this one. It _is_ comical.....as well as cool!

This is the second mock-up of the custom guitar I plan on using. I have a pretty good idea of how I am going to make it using styrene and metal flat bar stock. I have a nice chain to use for the guitar strap.

Decided to go with a MOTORHEAD rocker on the back of his jacket. Will be painting all of that when the time comes.

I have a lot of cool little accessories coming from all over the place for this little kit. I need to get some more things in hand before I go much further. I am still in design mode. Thinking about skewering that Jimmy Flintstone Shrunken Head shifter knob on the spike of the guitar.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Ducks, that is off the CHAIN!!!


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

Love the guitar! What are you going to use to sculpt new knuckles?


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Why...Aves...of course!  This is my first time using it and it is working out great. I will probably never use my squadron putty again. As a first time user of Aves apoxie sculpt, I have to say right off the bat, I highly recommend it. Way easy to work with, water souluble, can sculpt with it or fill seams and gaps, has a work time of a few hours......what more can you ask for?! I have been using squadron for the longest time and the stuff stinks big time. Not to mention it is not water souluble (spelling?), cannot sculpt with it, can't use it for very large area filler, dries super fast. It has it's place I guess but *Aves it is* from here on out. I still have a lot of work to do to this hand but here is what it looks like right now.

Thanks Deadmanincfan!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good Duckie!:thumbsup: I've gotta get me some Aves. I'm planning on using it on my monstermobile bases. It sure beats the price of Milliput!!

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Not sure of the price difference. I paid about 40 bucks for 4 pounds of the stuff delivered to my door.

Here is this evenings progress.... Rear pockets, one with a chain wallet. I also decided to give this Franky worn jeans. With that in mind I made the seams of the pants with Aves and carved some stitching in them. Trying to finish the pants this evening but this is what I have so far.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice work on the jeans! He's coming along quickly.:thumbsup:
The Aves is definitely a hell of a lot cheaper than Milliput. A small box with 2 thin rolls of putty and hardener costs me $20 a time. The box is about 1/2'' thick and 6"long.

Chris.


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow! great idea! Change the hairstyle?


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

WOW, A-nut....sounds like miliput _is_ kind of expensive. Thanks again for the kind words. I got the pants finished last night. My spikes arrived in the mail today! Will be doing a mock up to make sure I get the holes in the right places.

Yasutoshi - yes. I plan on giving him some long hair. I have not searched for hair yet. I am looking for just the right thing. I will know it when I find it. Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

So far so good Scott! I think that the long hair will be a trip! Maybe even a doo-rag! What a difference a re-issue makes! You'd never be caught dead doing this to an original!

Keep up the great kit bashing on this bad boy!

MMM


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Yeah I would definately be intimated to do all of this to a kit with the price tag of an original. Glad you are liking it, MMM!

Here are a few more sketchy progress pics of todays work. Taped the spikes to the jacket. Will be marking the holes this evening. I am going to make a spiked wrist band for each wrist. probably going to put some breast pockets on the jacket as well. More later......


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Coming along great DF!! 
Have you thought about converting one into a Frankenfink?.......

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Thanks! To tell you the truth....no I have not thought about that. It is definately do-able. I really want to bash another BF kit and do a punk-N-stein with a mohawk. If I remember right Tim Nolan has a nice thread on here with his Big Franky kit. Actually it is posted in the general modeling board I believe. He has a cool built-up kit of BF that is definately worth checking out. Not to mention Mark McGovern's Big Franky. It KILLS!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Tims version is really well done. Of course Marks BF is up to his usual standard(mindblowing!!).
I tell you mate, if they ever do hold a BF comp, it's gonna be difficult to pick a winner!!

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

yep...no doubt!

I got the wristbands made, front pockets on the jacket made. Was not too crazy about the front pockets. The direction of the pockets are working against the shirt being pulled in toward the button. Bahhhh...I'm running with it.

Got the spikes taped to the wristband. I have them marked. Tomorrow will be drilling the holes for the spikes and seam filling. Probably will not be posting any more pictures until I make some significant headway. I see having a good day or 2 of nothing but filling and sanding.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Geez, Ducks, dat's an intimidating piece o' styrene! :thumbsup:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

......thanks! Hope to get some more accomplished on it next week and get some more progress pics up here.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool! Bring 'em on!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------

